# أهم المخترعين والمكتشفين في مجالات الكهرباء والأرقام والرياضيات والكمبيوتر؟؟؟



## اني بل (4 يناير 2010)

تمكن الفيزيائي الانكليزي ستيفن غراي من تحديد الخصائص العازلة والموصلة للتيار الكهربائي في تجارب أجراها بين عامي 1727 و 1729 بواسطة المولدة الكهربائية لفون غيريك..

في العام 1745 تم تحديد خصائص المكثف من قبل الألماني ايوالد جورغن فون كليست ومن ثم صنع أول نموذج منه في القرن الثامن عشر

على أثر الخلاف بين القائلين بان الكهرباء تتكون من تيارين مختلفين والقائلين بأنها تقتصر على تيار واحد طيلة القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر تم اكتشاف الإلكترون

اخترع الفيزيائي الأميركي بنيامين فرانكلين في العام 1752 الواقي من الصاعقة

قام الايطالي ألكسندر فولتا بصنع أول بطارية اختباريه وذلك في العام 1799 ودعيت بطارية فولتا 

اكتشف الجراح الانكليزي أنتوني كارليسل خصائص تحليل الماء بواسطة التيار الكهربائي في العام 1880 

اخترع الانكليزي هامفري دافي في العام 1813 القوس الكهربائي

وضع الألماني جورج سيمون أوهم المبدأ الأساسي للكهروجاذبية ودعي مبدأ أوهم

برهن الفيزيائي الروسي هاينريش لينز في العام 1833 بان اتجاهات التيارات معاكسة معاكسة لاتجاه مصدرها وعرف هذا الاكتشاف بمبدأ " لينز "

اكتشف الفيزيائي الألماني هاينريش هيرتز الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية في العام 1887 وهو ما سمح باختراع الراديو والتلفزيون
بعد سلسلة من الأبحاث أرسى هيرمان فون هيلموتز المعطيات الخاصة بطبيعة الكريات الكهربائية وذلك في العام 1881 هذه الكريات سميت من قبل الانكليزي جورج ستوني " إلكترون " وذلك بعد أن أثبت الفيزيائي الفرنسي جان بيرين طبيعة التيار الكهربائي السلبي في العام 1897

اكتشف الألماني ويلهلم هالواشس المفعول التصويري الكهربائي في العام 1888

الموصلات الجزئية هي مواد عازلة على درجات حرارة منخفضة جدا" وتتحول إلى مواد موصلة مع ارتفاع حرارتها وقد تم تحليل خصائصها بفضل فيلكس بلوخ في العام 1929

اخترع بريسبر اكرت وجون ماكلي وهما من جامعة بنسلفانيا الأميركية سنة 1946 جهاز الكومبيوتر الرقمي 

اخترع الترانزستور أو ( الترانزستون ) سنة 1948 بجهد موحد بواسطة فريق علمي ثلاثي هم وليم شكلي 
و( ووتر براتن ) و( جون باردن ) 

اختراع شبكة ( أربنت ) للمعلوماتية في مقر وزارة الدفاع الأميركية سنة 1969م وهو ما أدى الى اختراع ( انترنيت ) في أوائل الثمانينيات وتحديدا" سنة 1983 م ومن ثم ابتداع الشبكة العالمية للمعلوماتية على مستوى العالم في أوائل سني التسعينيات .

يتبع 
نظرية الأرقام والأرقام الرومانية
علم الهندسة والجبر 
وموضوع مطول في مجال الآلات الحاسبة والكومبيوتر 
آمل أن تجدوا الفائدة​


----------



## اني بل (4 يناير 2010)

نظرية الأرقام​
أصبح العدّ مكتوبا" في الألف الثالث قبل الميلاد ، وقد أثبتت ذلك ألواح الفخار التي تم اكتشافها في " ورقا " في العراق ولاحقا" في " البابلون " ( 2200 – 1250 ) ق . م

لم يكن الصفر موجودا" وكان يحفظ في مكان الوحدات الناقصة فارغا".

وفي القرن الخامس ق .م استعمل اليونان أحرف الأبجدية بالنسبة لوحدات الألف وكانوا يرسمون على الأرقام:
 شمال الأحرف التسعة الأولىحركة صيرة على الشكل التالي "& " – 1000 –
وقد دام هذا النظام حوالي الألف سنة وقد طبقه العرب والعبرانيون على لغتهم ، وكان الحساب يتم بواسطة عدّادات مؤلفة من عدة صفوف ، وكانت الحصى تمثل الحروف من هنا يأتي اسم حساب =	
I=1             I I=2              III=3          IV=4
V=5            VI=6             X= 10          L= 50
C= 100       D =500      M=1000        V=5000
V= 5000 000 cles deux tvais indiquent les millions


الأرقام الرومانية :
اكتشف الهنود " الصفر " في القرن الخامس الميلادي ، وأصبح لدينا علم الحساب الذي يتضمن الأرقام من صفر الى تسعة ، واستخدم العالم محمد بن موسى الخوارزمي سنة 829 هذا النظام العشري في بغداد.

الراهب جربير دوريلاك والذي أصبح فيما بعد " البابا " تحت اسم سيلفستر الثاني سنة 999 ، وقد نقل النظام العشري الى الغرب المسيحي بعد ان تعرف عليه في اسبانيا عام 980 

يعود الفضل في ترسيخ الأحرف العشرة الى اكتشاف الطباعة عام 1440

تم استخدام " الصفر " عند البابليين في القرن الرابع ق . م في أول الرقم وفي وسطه فقط .


ياتي رقم( زيرو = صفر ) من سنيا 
 لاشئ في العربي  وفي اللاتيني زيفيروم= Sunya


برهن أوكليد في القرن الثالث ق .م أن عدد الأرقام الأولية لا نهائي وقد وضع ايراتوستان طريقة للبحث ع الأرقام الأولية سميت ب " غربال ايراتوستان "


في العام 1582 اقترح سيمون ستيفن استخدام الأرقام العشرية في الحسابات ، أما كتابات الكسور فكانت مختلفة حتى سنة 1799 ، ومع الثورة الفرنسية تم وضع نظام متري عشري .

أثبت أرسطو في القرن الرابع ق .م وجود الأرقام غير الجذرية ، وذلك عندما برهن عدم امكانية كتابة جذر الرقم " اثنين " على شكل كسور


تم تبيان مفهوم الأرقام العليا في القرن الثامن عشر وهي أرقام معقدة لا تعتبرحلا" لأي معادلة جبرية ذات معامل جذري .

في العام 1876 وضع الفرنسي ادوارد لوكاس طريقة واضحة لدراسة سريعة فيابتدائية الأرقام الكبيرة

في أوائل سنة 1994 تم وضع برنامج لجهاز الكمبيوتر يسمح باكتشاف رقم أولي ، ولكن هذا النظام الجديد لم يتجاوز المائة رقم أولي 
  ذكره العالم أرخميدس في القرن الثالث ق . م وحدده بين   3 + ( 71,10 ) و3 + (10 \70     II   الرقم 

أما بطليموس فقد ارتكز على ما وصفه أرخميدس ويعتمد قيمة 
 وذلك في القرن الثاني م حسب وليم شانكس II3, 1416   
كسور 2 ال 7و7 خلال عشرين سنة وقد تحقق منها وصححها علماء الرياضيات في القرن العشرين بواسطة الكمبيوتر .​


----------



## اني بل (4 يناير 2010)

علم الهندسة : ​
استعان الفيلسوف والعالم اليوناني تاليس دي ميليه في القرنين السابع والسادس ق .م بالأشعة الشمسية وانعكاسها على الأشياء لقياس البعد ، العلو ، المساحة ، وذلك عندما يصبح ظلال الشئ مطابقا" له ، أي في الوقت الذي يكون الشعاع مرسلا" 45 درجة 
ومن خلال التجارب التي قام بها تاليس وضح النظرية المعروفة باسمه : " خطوط متوازية تسقط من
خط مستقيم الى ىخر امتدادات متناسبة "
دراسات تاليس انارت فيثاغورس في وضع نظريته في القرن السادس ق .م والتي تبين العلاقة بين ضلوع المثلث القائم الزاوية

تطور حساب المثلثات في العصور القديمة كتقنية مساعدة لعلم الفلك وعلى هذا الأساس يعتبر علماء الفلك أريستارك دوساموس ( القرن الثالث ق .م ) وهيبارك دوينسيه ( القرن الثاني ق .م ) رواد هذا العلم في كتاب واحد لعلم الفلك ( 80- 160 ب م )

العرب هم أول من وسع حساب المثلثات كعلم بحد ذاته خلال القرن الرابع والخامس على يد محمد بن موسى الخوارزمي ( 780- 850 ).
درس العالم أبولونيوس دوبروغا ( 262 – 180 ق م ) مختلف تقاطيع " المخروط " وبرهن بعد ذلك الحصول على قطع مكافئ قطع زائد وقطع ناقص 

ترجم الرياضي والفيزيائي رينيه ديكارت " المخروط " الى معادلات من الدرجة الثانية وذلك في القرن السابع عشر ، أما بلايز باسكال فقد عرض المخروط باعتماده وجهة نظر تحليلية ، وفي القرن العشرين دخل المخروط نظرية الأشكال المربعة .

أما الاحداثيات التي يتم بواسطتها تحديد نقطة على مساحة بواسطة الأرقام ، فتحدث عنها أرخميدس ووضحها ديكارت في القرن السابع عشر ، بذلك تمكنا من معالجة المعضلات الهندسية متبعين طريقة تحليلية .

عالم الرياضيات الفرنسي بيار دوفرما هو الذي بدأ الهندسة التحليلية حيث المعادلات والخطوط المقوسة تجتمع .

عدد كبير من علماء القرن الثامن عشر حاولوا اعطاء رفضهم لمسلمات أوكليد ، روحا" علميا" لكنهم فشلوا في وضع نظريات تامة .

في أوائل القرن التاسع بدأت هذه النظريات تتوضح وأدت الى بروز علمين جديدين :
هندسة زائدي المقطع : واضعوا هذه الهندسة هم جانوس بوليي ونيكولاوس ايفانوفيتش لوباتشفسكي 
الهندسة الأهليلجية : أهم علمائها كارل فريدريخ غوس وبرنارد ريمان .​


----------



## اني بل (4 يناير 2010)

علم الجبر :​
يعتبر ديوفانت الاسكندراني الرائد الأول في علم الجبر وذلك في القرن الثالث 

طور العالمان الفرنسيان فرانسوا فييت وبيار دوفيرما علم الجبر ، ووضعا له ، لغة خاصة به وذلك في العام 1591 

أدخل علماء القرن الخامس والسادس عشر على علم الحساب بعض الرموز الجبرية كال + وال _ وضعهما جان ويدمان ديفر عام 1489 ونشرهما ميشال ستيغل في العام 1544 أما الرمز 
                                                               فقد وضعه كريستوف رودوف عام 1526   v

 أرخميدس هو أول من كاد يخترع اللوغاريتم عندما حاول أن يحدد عدد حبات الرمل اللازمة لملء الكون وذلك في القرن الثالث ق .م 

ابتكر الرياضي الاسكتلندي جون نابييه اللوغاريتم عام 1614 وحيث يسمح نظامه باستبدال الضرب بالجمع والقسمة بالطرح عبر استخدام أرقام أصغر ، لم يعجبه حصيلة ما وضعه ، فاكتشف مع صديقه هنري بريغز اللوغاريتم العشري .

أول من انتبه الى وجوب استخدام التوابع لحل بعض المشكلات كان العالم ليبنز وذلك في القرن السابع عشر ، حيث وضح ان بعض المتغيرات كالوقت والمسافة يمكن الربط بينهما والتعبير عن الواحد بواسطة الآخر .

أتى الحساب التفاضلي نتيجة لتطور استعمال التوابع ، نقله الى فرنسا العالم جان برنوللي وذلك في القرن الثامن عشر ، وطوره فيما بعد البروفيسور ليونارد أولر .

طور برنارد ريمان حساب التكامل في القرن التاسع عشر الهندسة اللاكمية تعنى بدراسة موقع الشئ الهندسي بالنسبة الى الأشياء الأخرى ، لا بالنسبة لشكله وحجمه ، وأول من بدأ هذا العلم كان دايفيد هيلبر في أوائل القرن العشرين .


يعتبر هنري بوان كاري مخترع الطوبولوجيا الجبرية والتفاضلية في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر .

حساب التكامل والتفاضل نموذجي الغير والذي يعنى بتحديد واستخدام الأعداد اللامتناهية تم اكتشافه عام 1960 على يد الأميركي أ . روبنسون


يتبع                                                       ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 يناير 2010)

معلومات قيمة جدا جوى 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2010)

*الك كل الشكر يا جورجينا

موضوعك تحفة لا بل ثروة

الرب يسوع يبارك مجهودك.*


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2010)

موضوع ( رائع ) مجهود ( جميل جدا )
شكرا جدا جدا

الرب يسوع يبارك​


----------



## اني بل (6 يناير 2010)

دائما" تتحفينا بمواضيعك المميزة ياجوي ربنا يبارك مجهودك​


----------

